# It's been three years today.



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 23, 2011)

Tempus Fugit, Momento Mori! Today marks the third anniversary of Commander Bun-Buns' departure for the Rainbow bridge. Doesn't seem like it could possibly be that long ago. Hello my little girl, we miss you so much. You're the bunny that got us started rescuing. I'm sure by now you're the boss there as you were always in charge of everything.:cry1:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 23, 2011)

God Bless, you feisty little girl!

Larry, I'm sure she's so proud that she started you off on saving so many bunnies - so many have had better lives.

Jan


----------



## Bunny parents (Jun 24, 2011)

I agree with Jan. Because of her, many buns have been saved by you. She was a miracle. One day we all will reunite and we will never say goodbye ever again.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone--there's not a day that goes by that we don't think of our little Commander. We never thought of her as small because she had such a gigantic personality. Wish she was with us in more than memory.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 24, 2011)

To Larry

:hug::hug2::big kiss:

To Commander Bun-Buns' 

:big kiss::rainbow::bunnyangel2::bunnyangel::innocent

Thinking of you.

Susan


----------



## MILU (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your baby girl... I know she'll always be a baby for you, and that you will never forget her. 
Binky free, Commander Bun-Bun!:rainbow::rip:ink iris::bunnyangel::bunnyheart:bunnyhug:


----------



## ArmyGuyDan (Sep 21, 2012)

it's been 4 years now, the house isn't quite the same without her not being around


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 28, 2017)

9 years--somehow her entry got split up.


----------

